# Cordless screwdriver



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I had a 4V Milwaukee and it crapped out. Then I bought a 12V Bosch with a rotating head which is kind of cool but also big in comparison. Then I bought this Hammerhead thing off the clearance shelf at Blowes but it's weak.

I'm not paying Milwaukee $200 for this generation 4V since my last one was an eight minute date.

Suggestions?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

M12 Fuel Impact.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)




----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)




----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> M12 Fuel Impact.


That's extreme.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Is this a thousand dollars in Canuckistan? 

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauk...PIPHorizontal2_rr-_-100615066-_-207162702-_-N


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> That's extreme.


It works well. I haven't used a hand screwdriver for anything but popping KOs in a long time.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> M12 Fuel Impact.


An impact is a terrible idea for devicing and other little stuff. The M12 screwdriver is the **** though.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

I use one of these....









300 rpm and plenty of torq to put screws into plastic boxes. My only gripe is that a magnet holds the bit in place ( most of the time ).


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> An impact is a terrible idea for devicing and other little stuff. The M12 screwdriver is the **** though.


An impact works just as well as any other drill/driver, but has far more capabilities.

What you are saying is similar to saying that a fast car is bad because you can press the gas pedal too far and go faster than the speed limit. Why not just control the trigger?

To this day I have never broken or stripped a device or cover plate screw with my impact gun/s.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

splatz said:


> Is this a thousand dollars in Canuckistan?
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauk...PIPHorizontal2_rr-_-100615066-_-207162702-_-N


I can buy a normal M12 impact cheap. Why would I buy a Fuel for devices?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> I had a 4V Milwaukee and it crapped out. Then I bought a 12V Bosch with a rotating head which is kind of cool but also big in comparison. Then I bought this Hammerhead thing off the clearance shelf at Blowes but it's weak.
> 
> I'm not paying Milwaukee $200 for this generation 4V since my last one was an eight minute date.
> 
> Suggestions?


Are you sure it's not just the batteries for the 4volt?

I have two of them that the batteries went bad on but they lasted a few years.

I got the 7.2volt DeWalt after and it's still running strong.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

splatz said:


> Is this a thousand dollars in Canuckistan?
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauk...PIPHorizontal2_rr-_-100615066-_-207162702-_-N


This is awesome for devicing and driving small screws. Controllable and strong. You can lock this thread now because I have spoken.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> An impact works just as well as any other drill/driver, but has far more capabilities.
> 
> What you are saying is similar to saying that a fast car is bad because you can press the gas pedal too far and go faster than the speed limit. Why not just control the trigger?
> 
> To this day I have never broken or stripped a device or cover plate screw with my impact gun/s.


Now I know why you use nylon plates.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Are you sure it's not just the batteries for the 4volt?
> 
> I have two of them that the batteries went bad on but they lasted a few years.


I dunno. Got pissed and threw it in the dumpster.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> I dunno. Got pissed and threw it in the dumpster.


The batteries were always a weak link with Milwaukee until recently.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> This is awesome for devicing and driving small screws. Controllable and strong. You can lock this thread now because I have spoken.


Agreed, I always have mine with me in my bag.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

99cents said:


> I dunno. Got pissed and threw it in the dumpster.


I know the feeling I did that with a calculator the other day. Only it was my office wall. Just left the parts there for a week. The guys didn't say a word just looked at the parts on the floor and walked away.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

I use my 20v dewilt impacto for devicing. Yes I do. 

I put it down to its lowest torque setting so it won’t rip screws out of the things. 

I also am able to control the trigger. We call this “feathering”. Feathering is not a series of short, full blast trigger squeezes. It’s actually learning to control your VARIABLE-SPEED trigger by using a PARTIAL squeeze. I know, it blows people’s minds that it can go less than full-blast. If you shoot, you know what I mean. 

I use a #1 Robertson tip, because it will never strip the terminal screws (also has something to do with that mysterious “feathering” technique I referenced earlier). 

And, every once in a while, I’ll check a terminal screw here or there with a slotted screwdriver, just to make sure I’m still getting good tightening. 

My hands and wrists are slowly being destroyed by my immune system (along with every other joint in my body and eventually my pericardium in all likelihood), so where I can use a drill or impact, I do. Trust me, you can learn to get incredible control over these things. Even a 20v for devicing. 

Another option is dewilt’s 12v screwdriver or impact. It’s what I used before I had the 20v with torque limiting settings. Surprisingly versatile. 

I like kitty cats. 


Whatsoever thy hand findeth to do, do it with thy might.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I like this.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

99cents said:


> I can buy a normal M12 impact cheap. Why would I buy a Fuel for devices?


You can get the M12 Fuel impact with goodies for $100 US, I don't know if the same bundle is on sale in Canada: 

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauk...Kit-With-Free-PACKOUT-Case-2453-21P/301999132 

Only thing I don't know if there might be a newer version of the M12 impact that has more torque settings. I am no featherfinger, I pull the trigger or I don't. For me I need a light torque setting on an impact or a clutch on a drill / driver.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

99cents said:


> I dunno. Got pissed and threw it in the dumpster.


You didn't at least take it apart first, then throw the whole mess away?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> I can buy a normal M12 impact cheap. Why would I buy a Fuel for devices?


Why buy 2 different tools when one will do it all? 

Back in June of 2010 I made this post:



> I've used the Makita, Bosch, and Milwaukee 10.8-12V drill/driver and impact driver. All of them are good, but I mainly use the Makita impact driver these days. It has taken over 90% of my cordless needs. The only thing I use my 18V cordless drill for is making holes, as someone said above. And when I need to make many holes, I usually opt for the 120V drill anyway.
> 
> The impact driver is much faster and much more powerful than the drill/driver counterpart, but it is easily controllable. I use the Makita 10.8V impact driver to drive 3" long screws thru 2X4's (far side support) then I go and install devices with it. It works very well for trim, I've used it for quite a while and I haven't stripped a 6-32 in a plastic box yet. You get the feel for it very quickly, it's very easy to control.
> 
> ...


It's been almost 8 years. I've switched to Milwaukee M12 and more powerful impact guns. But I still haven't broken a device screw.

Just because the tool has that much power, it doesn't mean that you have to use it all. I think the car analogy is good here, just because a car can do 100+ MPH, it doesn't mean that you won't be able to drive on a 25 MPH road with it.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Each employee has one of these, I keep one in my van and one at home.
I've been using them for years, they work very well.
Dewalt Screwdriver 7.4V


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Why buy 2 different tools when one will do it all?
> 
> Back in June of 2010 I made this post:
> 
> ...



I already have an M18 impact. Why would I buy an M12 Fuel impact for devices?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

3DDesign said:


> Each employee has one of these, I keep one in my van and one at home.
> I've been using them for years, they work very well.
> Dewalt Screwdriver 7.4V


Yeah man, it's a great screwdriver. 

I referenced this one earlier, I keep one in my trim out bag.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> I already have an M18 impact. Why would I buy an M12 Fuel impact for devices?


Because you need a tool for devices and the M12 impact is excellent for it and most of your other work. 

You'll find yourself using the 18V less and less. 

Why buy a weaker and less capable tool?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Because you need a tool for devices and the M12 impact is excellent for it and most of your other work.
> 
> You'll find yourself using the 18V less and less.
> 
> Why buy a weaker and less capable tool?


Do you use a sledge hammer on staples?

I'm going to try this little ratcheting driver.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Do you use a sledge hammer on staples?


 No, but that is not a fair analogy. A sledge hammer would be harder to use and heavier to carry around. It would be detrimental to your work.

The M12 impact gun is the same weight as the other little drill/drivers and performs as well or better on the task at hand, and is also able to handle many other things.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> No, but that is not a fair analogy. A sledge hammer would be harder to use and heavier to carry around. It would be detrimental to your work.
> 
> The M12 impact gun is the same weight as the other little drill/drivers and performs as well or better on the task at hand, and is also able to handle many other things.


I'm just trolling you  . I know what you're saying.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> I'm just trolling you  . I know what you're saying.


Darn you!!!!!!


----------

